# Rerouting to less busy supercharger



## rdolmat (Sep 25, 2021)

So I just finished a few thousand mile 2-week fun road trip. The most absolute annoying thing I had to deal with was Tesla's sudden insistence on rerouting to a less busy supercharge. Sometimes even TWO HOURS away from the actual stop.
They really should allow us to disable this feature. Sometimes I just want a simple straightforward navi from stop-to-stop. And not get randomly rerouted to another charger with 8% battery left 
Anyone else love/hate this feature? I ended up creating the route and then manually re-adding the supercharger stops as waypoints.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

rdolmat said:


> I ended up creating the route and then manually re-adding the supercharger stops as waypoints


I’m on a trip right now and that’s exactly what I’ve done too. In concept I might like the auto re-routing, but it first did it to me when I was an hour from the SC stop. That is too early for Tesla to actually know how busy it will be. As I was nearing it, it had the same number of stalls available as the out of the way SC I had been re-routed to.

In general I’ve found the SC selection a bit funky lately. While I was charging at the SC it tried to re-route me from, I entered the remainder of my trip. What did it suggest? To first stop at the SC it tried to reroute me to, about 10 miles away. Seriously?! And then it never auto selected an almost empty, seldom used 250 kW SC that is directly on my route. So yes, more and more I am just entering the SCs I want to stop at as separate waypoints.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I like the idea, in concept (especially when they’re near each other), but think we should have the option to refuse the reroute. Maybe you really like the restaurant by the one you’re going to or maybe you’re meeting somebody for coffee.

Would be cool if the system was actually metering arrivals based on those navigating to the same supercharger (and/or daily usage patterns) but I don’t think that’s happening. Honestly, if that were the case, the system could also advise you to slow down or speed up in order to get your slot.

The one downside (besides having to trick the system) to manually setting the SC as a waypoint is that it won’t precondition the battery.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

^ 
If you're already driving at highway speeds, the battery probably won't need to be heated more.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> ^
> If you're already driving at highway speeds, the battery probably won't need to be heated more.


Maybe in the summer. Definitely not true when it’s chilly out.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

skygraff said:


> The one downside (besides having to trick the system) to manually setting the SC as a waypoint is that it won’t precondition the battery.


I just finished a long road trip on 2022.12.3.6, and there's a workaround:

Setting an SC as a waypoint using "add stop" doesn't trigger preconditioning.

But using the option to remove all charging stops and then clicking on the Supercharger you want to stop at adds it as a charging stop _and_ triggers preconditioning when approaching.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> ^
> If you're already driving at highway speeds, the battery probably won't need to be heated more.


You're assuming that the battery needs to warm up but sometimes it may need to cool down to reach the ideal temperature range.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

rdolmat said:


> So I just finished a few thousand mile 2-week fun road trip. The most absolute annoying thing I had to deal with was Tesla's sudden insistence on rerouting to a less busy supercharge. Sometimes even TWO HOURS away from the actual stop.
> They really should allow us to disable this feature. Sometimes I just want a simple straightforward navi from stop-to-stop. And not get randomly rerouted to another charger with 8% battery left
> Anyone else love/hate this feature? I ended up creating the route and then manually re-adding the supercharger stops as waypoints.


It happened to me on interstate 90. The supercharger in Victor, NY that was initially in my itinerary often has a wait during the day. The car was rerouted to an other one on the same route. Worked perfectly except I had to charge for a longer time. I trust the algorithm.


----------

